# 6th of Sep meet up- more concise poll



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2008)

Here we go again- just to make sure, now there seems to be an extra meet up location as an option.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 28, 2008)

Google map: 51.462942, -2.628243 - Nice little secluded spot on the Downs - same as last time.

Then there's options of either mine after (or if raining) or little walk to Clifton for a local Cider or two in the Eve if peeps fancy it?

As per the other threads, there seems to be a few drivers who are happy to bus a bus service for some


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 28, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> Google map: 51.462942, -2.628243 - Nice little secluded spot on the Downs - same as last time.



Is this the dogging option?


----------



## Iam (Jul 28, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> Is this the dogging option?



Yeah, we've heard about you...

It's the where we went last year option. Nice spot, easy to find, loads of space to park cars. Good choice.


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 28, 2008)

So no dogging then? OK - the Downs is cool with me too.


----------



## Iam (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, you can if you want, but I wouldn't expect everyone else to join in. 

DM might, you never know with him...


----------



## Iam (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyway, I'm easy as to the location. As long as it's somewhere I can find, I don't mind where we actually convene.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 28, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> Is this the dogging option?



Oh yes I can see you are going to fit in well here!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> Google map: 51.462942, -2.628243 - Nice little secluded spot on the Downs - same as last time.
> 
> Then there's options of either mine after (or if raining) or little walk to Clifton for a local Cider or two in the Eve if peeps fancy it?
> 
> As per the other threads, there seems to be a few drivers who are happy to bus a bus service for some



I'm up for this! I'll check with the big man as he's me driver innit.


----------



## hp66 (Jul 28, 2008)

SAP 'cos there's (imho) a wider selection of after park choices or I can roll down the hill home if i peak too early.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm up for this! I'll check with the big man as he's me driver innit.




Downs is cool. 

Everyone thinks I'm a copper when ever I go to Easton


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 29, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Downs is cool.
> 
> Everyone thinks I'm a copper when ever I go to Easton



Its ok love Easton is no longer in the plan.

Oooh its neck and neck now....If anyone wants to know , both places ae easily accessible by bus.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 29, 2008)

Where's St Andrews park then ?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 29, 2008)

Montpelier innit


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 29, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Montpelier innit



No  St Andrews  Yeah its tucked kinda between Ashley Down road and Gloucester Road yeah kind of Montpelier.


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2008)

It is *definitely* not Montpelier! All the roads around it are in St Andrews. I used to live in Effingham Road, right overlooking the park.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah you say potato I say potato.

Its like 4 roads away from Montpelier station. In my book thats sort of Montepelier. 

Technically we're in Whitchurch Park, everyone else in the world would call it somewhere else.


----------



## Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

It's sorta in between areas, innit. My mate lives by there and he puts "Ashley Down" as his area, but I don't think it actually exists, officially.

e2a: Never mind, I can't get the link to work.


----------



## JTG (Jul 30, 2008)

Montpellier's one of those expansionist areas that everyone puts down as where they live even when it's really St Andrews or St Pauls.

But yeah, St Andrews Park is clearly in St Andrews. The clue is in the name.


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Its like 4 roads away from Montpelier station. In my book thats sort of Montepelier.



With respect, I think I know the area better than you.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2008)

Fight, Fight!!

So Geri are you and Butchers going to come along? gwan!


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Fight, Fight!!
> 
> So Geri are you and Butchers going to come along? gwan!



I'm not sure, we might be away.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

Geri you do indeed.

What I was trying to explian is I have to map things out in my mind in relation to where I know. St Andrews means nada to me as I've not been there. I know where Montpellier station is 

So on my internal map it will be head to Montpellier


----------



## JTG (Jul 30, 2008)

Snandrews is just above Montpellier. The boundaries are kind of blurred and indistinct but generally I think it comes at the railway line. Sort of.


----------



## Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

St. Andrews Park hasn't actually won yet, btw...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2008)

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl&q=Effingham Road, Montpelier, Bristol BS6

To the right of the red ballon A - that is St Andrews park, you can also see Montpelier Station If you move down a little.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2008)

Iam said:


> St. Andrews Park hasn't actually won yet, btw...



No still Neck and neck....


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

I want the downs, I know I can park and that its in Hotwells


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I want the downs, I know I can park and that its in Hotwells



You can easily park by St Andrews Park. Come on venture into the unfamiliar but yet safe suburbia of St Andrews!!


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2008)

i voted downs but i don't care if it's st andrew's park either. just not ashton court as its a pain in the arse to get to


----------



## JTG (Jul 30, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> that its in Hotwells


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> You can easily park by St Andrews Park. Come on venture into the unfamiliar but yet safe suburbia of St Andrews!!



Sorry its the Hotwell's downs for me


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

JTG said:


>




At least I aint said Bristol's in Avon


----------



## Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

I had to fill in a form that insisted on an area for Bristol this morning.

I put Avon.

Sorry. 

*awaits summary execution by JTG*


----------



## wiskey (Jul 30, 2008)

Is st andrews park that little postage stamp size thing with a cafe in the middle off the gloucester rd?

if so thats not a proper park.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

Iam said:


> I had to fill in a form that insisted on an area for Bristol this morning.
> 
> I put Avon.
> 
> ...






You just cant its Bristol Bristol, mate


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 30, 2008)

when did it change from avon? what is avon?

what are we?

who am i?


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 30, 2008)

There's been no such thing as Avon as long as I've lived around here, since The Year 2000. You still get it in those dropdown menus you have to pick from on the internest.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 30, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> There's been no such thing as Avon as long as I've lived around here, since The Year 2000. You still get it in those dropdown menus you have to pick from on the internest.



fucking dropdown menus.


----------



## Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

Mine was drop down menus, and it wouldn't accept it if the 2nd was blank.

So I put Avon.

Shoot me, but I bet I'll get the goods.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd go Somerset before I ever put Avon


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what is avon?



Its a cosmetic things innit


----------



## Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I'd go Somerset before I ever put Avon



I wanted it to arrive...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2008)

wiskey said:


> Is st andrews park that little postage stamp size thing with a cafe in the middle off the gloucester rd?
> 
> if so thats not a proper park.



I can't think where you mean

St Andrews park does not have a cafe, as far as I know.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

Iam said:


> I wanted it to arrive...




mate I told you that extra large vibrator offer is just a scam


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 30, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> mate I told you that extra large vibrator offer is just a scam



really? Oh fuck


----------



## Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> mate I told you that extra large vibrator offer is just a scam



Really? Oh, ****** will be disappointed.


----------



## Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

Can someone put St Andrews Park up on a google maps link?


----------



## wiskey (Jul 30, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I can't think where you mean
> 
> St Andrews park does not have a cafe, as far as I know.



I looked on the map and I think its the same place. you can get to it by walking through ?somerfields on the G rd?

Praps it isnt a cafe but I thought it was. We didnt stay long.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

Iam said:


> Can someone put St Andrews Park up on a google maps link?



If my memory serves me right it's: 51.473136, -2.586937 - only been there once though & I'm going of others peeps descriptions


----------



## Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

That's not Google maps. That's just a load of numbers!


----------



## Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a Google maps link.

Besides, what are the chances of you actually knowing your way somewhere??


----------



## deviousmonkey (Jul 30, 2008)

You try and please some people eh


----------



## Isambard (Jul 30, 2008)

Iam said:


> I put Avon.



I thought that was the county that Bristol was in, same as Weston?


----------



## strung out (Jul 30, 2008)

avon isn't a county


----------



## Iam (Jul 30, 2008)

So did I, until I came here and was vehemently advised otherwise...


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 30, 2008)

Avon is a cosmetic company that employs Old biddes to push there drugs on unsupecting ladies who feel sorry for the doddery old dear on the doorstep.


Around Christmas time you usually get soem nvoety sponges and bath thinsg for the kids

I know cos my nan was an Avon lady.

It was for a short time a fictious county made up under the Local Govt Act of 1972 

Some would say it was iin order to sway the balance of power politically. 
And other would say it was because we needed another county so that in alphabetical order the first ones are not Bedforshire then Berkshire. 

Who knows you decide


----------



## Geri (Jul 31, 2008)

wiskey said:


> Praps it isnt a cafe but I thought it was. We didnt stay long.



I haven't been up there in years, but I'm fairly sure there is a café as I read about it in the paper. 

When I lived there they used to have a man playing the bagpipes every morning.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 31, 2008)

Geri said:


> I haven't been up there in years, but I'm fairly sure there is a café as I read about it in the paper.
> 
> When I lived there they used to have a man playing the bagpipes every morning.




You see you dont go there for years and now it has a cafe and has moved to Montpelier


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 31, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> St Andrews park does not have a cafe, as far as I know.



It has a kind of trailer cafe that gets towed into the middle in the daytime, then away again at nightfall. They set up some tables and chairs as well.


----------



## doctor_strange (Jul 31, 2008)

Have not seen (or heard) any bagpiper, thankfully.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm up for this! I'll check with the big man as he's me driver innit.


 


djbombscare said:


> I want the downs, I know I can park and that its in Hotwells


I thought you two were coming to Brighton on the 6th.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 2, 2008)

We are not commiting to either as yet. And the Brighton cunning plan needs to be extra cunning to work. So we working on the possibilty of both I think 

Oh I dunno I'll stick with she the boss what she say goes


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 2, 2008)

Don't you blame me mister sit on the fence!^^^^^^

Maggot, I posted on here before I was aware of the Brighton dooda.

Having said that bombscare is right, the Brighton thingy could prove to be a tad more difficult and has nowt to do with spends and more to do with time.

So we have to erm...er...sit on the fence for bit.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Don't you blame me mister sit on the fence!^^^^^^
> 
> Maggot, I posted on here before I was aware of the Brighton dooda.
> 
> ...


 Hope you don't get splinters.


Bristol in the afternoon, then whizz down to Brighton for the evening shenanigans. Simple!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 2, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Hope you don't get splinters.
> 
> 
> Bristol in the afternoon, then whizz down to Brighton for the evening shenanigans. Simple!


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

So, it appears that the little park that no one really knows and has no parking is winning...


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

some things can be over debated I tell you. 

Why should we go to brighton??? Sounds like its going to be full of non-brightonites


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

Iam said:


> So, it appears that the little park that no one really knows and has no parking is winning...



Which I think is a bad thing really. 

Dont get me worng diversity etc is good. But technically theres sort of reasons why we've had picnicy style meets up at Ashton court and the downs. 

Parking is one, but secludedness away from crowds is another and I would say pretty much the main reason. I cant see St andrews park being a bit difficult to get away from people. 

So I'll be honest and say that as much as it doesn't matter to me as I've goota drive to wherever and I've given up smoking etc. I probably wont go if it at St Andrews park. Please dont think of that’s as an attempt to dissuade anyone else from going to St Andrews park either, throwing my toys cos it not at the downs. It’ll be wicked Im sure

I just wont have good time, screamin kids and reams of people on top of each other will probably end in a mass slaughter cos I'll loose it with someone.

I reckon there could be a few people that wont feel as comfortable as they would somewhere else 

So I think I'll say that if it does turn out that its at St Andrew park, Im sure you'll have a wicked time and it will a brilliant day but l probably wont go.


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

Much my thinking, tbh.

I did plenty of sitting in public view in small parks when I was 14, I'm not really sure I fancy it again all that much. I was hoping we might be having a picnic rather like those of the past few years, but I don't know how good an idea thats is in such an open space...


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not going to pressgang this thread but hats what I was thinking as well. 

Hence why I thought perhaps the St Andrews place might not be as favourable.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm afraid I tend to agree. 

I like seclusion and enough space to play frisbee.


----------



## doctor_strange (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't know why people think St Andrews Park is so small. I've seen plenty of people playing frisbee there and having picnics, sometimes even without the outbreak of mass slaughter.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

I Know I aint been there but from Google maps I can see its not as big as the down though or as secluded.


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> I don't know why people think St Andrews Park is so small. I've seen plenty of people playing frisbee there and having picnics, sometimes even without the outbreak of mass slaughter.



In fairness, you've not been to one of these before, have you?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

Also technically you could play Firsbbes and have a picnic in our back garden. 

But you would be able to nip off for a piss anywhere without everyone seeing you. 

Or have a barbeque without a load of pissheads going ooororoooiiiiooooghggggggaaananthataaaaaaaggggiiveusaburger


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

Iam said:


> In fairness, you've not been to one of these before, have you?




I was gonna say I aint been to St Andrews hence the lack of blood


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

No bloody rifles this year, hhmmm?


----------



## doctor_strange (Aug 4, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> But you would be able to nip off for a piss anywhere without everyone seeing you.
> 
> Or have a barbeque without a load of pissheads going ooororoooiiiiooooghggggggaaananthataaaaaaaggggiiveusaburger



Never seen a load of pissheads rampaging round St Andrews Park, but barbecuing is popular judging by all the smoke.

And you could always try the public toilets in the park if you want a piss.

No it's not as big as the Downs, but does it need to be?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

Iam said:


> No bloody rifles this year, hhmmm?



I'm FAC now proper lethal 3 mile range stuff


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> Never seen a load of pissheads rampaging round St Andrews Park, but barbecuing is popular judging by all the smoke.
> 
> And you could always try the public toilets in the park if you want a piss.
> 
> No it's not as big as the Downs, but does it need to be?



I wasn't saying there were any. 

What I was giving was the downside to playing frisbee in our back garden which was also big eneough to play it in

Do we need that much space?

Nope but a lot of people like to have the seclusion and privacy of being able to be somewhere away form everyone else so that we can be ourselves and enjoy it.

It doesn't look like it will be as possible to do that at St Andrews as it would on the downs.

Now it all sound like were going dogging


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I'm FAC now proper lethal 3 mile range stuff



Oh gawd.

*packs body armour*


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 4, 2008)

Iam said:


> Oh gawd.
> 
> *packs body armour*


----------



## Iam (Aug 4, 2008)

Fuckin' stoopid smilie rules!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> Never seen a load of pissheads rampaging round St Andrews Park, but barbecuing is popular judging by all the smoke.
> 
> And you could always try the public toilets in the park if you want a piss.
> 
> No it's not as big as the Downs, but does it need to be?



Hi doc,

I think it needs to be large enough for peeps to 'hide' themself away from the masses. Most of the past picnic meet ups have involved, frisbees,spacehoppers,poi etc etc and 'other' leisure activities (not including dogging) that people enjoy. Oh and food...lots of food!

Plus I'm sure blood will be split if anybody dares to challenge me on my musical skills of playing jews harp and tambourine.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Plus I'm sure blood will be split if anybody dares to challenge me on my musical skills of playing jews harp and tambourine.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> I don't know why people think St Andrews Park is so small. I've seen plenty of people playing frisbee there and having picnics, sometimes even without the outbreak of mass slaughter.



I went to st andrews park - either I missed the vast majority of it or its a small inner city park which suits its suburban surroundings fine but I fancy something different. 

Its smaller than Windmill Hill no?


----------



## strung out (Aug 5, 2008)

it is very small, you can walk around the perimeter in about 5 minutes, i'd rather go to the downs personally


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm not bothered about 'hiding my self away from the masses', In fact I quite like the idea that I may bump in to other people that I know. Tbh I'm not bothered and happy to go with the majority vote.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 5, 2008)

Its your thread so you have to go with the majority


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 5, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Hi doc,
> 
> I think it needs to be large enough for peeps to 'hide' themself away from the masses. Most of the past picnic meet ups have involved, frisbees,spacehoppers,poi etc etc and 'other' leisure activities (not including dogging) that people enjoy. Oh and food...lots of food!
> 
> Plus I'm sure blood will be split if anybody dares to challenge me on my musical skills of playing jews harp and tambourine.



I was only coming for the dogging


----------



## Iam (Aug 5, 2008)

LilJen said:


> I was only coming for the dogging



What, again? I'd have thought last time would have been sufficient, tbh...


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 5, 2008)

LilJen said:


> I was only coming for the dogging



thats gonna be on the downs


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 5, 2008)

Iam said:


> What, again? I'd have thought last time would have been sufficient, tbh...



Old dogs / new tricks 

*hopes*


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I'm not bothered about 'hiding my self away from the masses', In fact I quite like the idea that I may bump in to other people that I know. Tbh I'm not bothered and happy to go with the majority vote.



Maybe hiding wasn't the correct term to use, more finding a place where we wont draw unnecessary attention to ourselves...for what I thought may be obvious reasons  

Erm...hang on though...frisbee...spacehopper...luminous poi...kites...menagerie of percussion instruments...it may prove difficult to be inconspicuous after all!

As for bumping into people I know, I'm always avoiding doing that when out and about...I like to keep my varied groups of friends and aquaintances in their seperate boxes. 

I'm bringing a disposable BBQ and some Pimms or may make up my special sangria...is it a Sat or Sun?

oooh and Kali...i'll bring me falsies with me if you would be so kind as to show me how to wear them properly. xXx


----------



## wiskey (Aug 5, 2008)

*makes a mental note to always stand upwind of fizz*

I really hate the smell of disposable bbq's . . . i think that settles it, we need a space big enough for the bbq to be one side and the people the other


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 5, 2008)

So it's settled: Same place as last year then??


----------



## Iam (Aug 5, 2008)

Tagline...


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 5, 2008)

thought it rather fitting my current (read: constant) state


----------



## Iam (Aug 5, 2008)

Perfect.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 5, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> oooh and Kali...i'll bring me falsies with me if you would be so kind as to show me how to wear them properly. xXx




Shhhhhhhh! Fizz- people think my tits are real....


----------



## JTG (Aug 5, 2008)

one wonders what the point of a vote was in the first place


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 5, 2008)

JTG said:


> one wonders what the point of a vote was in the first place



To see where people that want to meet up would prefer to go.

Lil Jen has not voted yet!!


----------



## JTG (Aug 5, 2008)

That's what I thought the point was too.


----------



## JTG (Aug 5, 2008)

fwiw, I prefer St Andrews cos it's near me. If it was the Downs then I may not bother at all.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 5, 2008)

This is why there are several people who are prepared to offer their cars (damn fine machines they are too) to kart around bristol to bring the minority to the masses. Even I'm prepared to offer mine to up the numbers - I'll tell you this is doesn't come out for any random tom, dick or harry.


----------



## JTG (Aug 5, 2008)

OK, so the minority that want to go to the Downs can be taken to St Andrews.

Sorted


----------



## doctor_strange (Aug 6, 2008)

I know I'm new to all this, but I was kind of assuming this was going to be an easy-going get-together involving a picnic somewhere and a drink in a pub afterwards. I wouldn't have thought the venue would matter all that much, but now it seems that frisbees and spacehoppers, having loads of space and being hidden away from 'the masses' are absolutely crucial. 

Perhaps if meet-ups happened more often people wouldn't feel there's so much invested in them. Then you can go along one time and miss the next if it's not your thing, and have a variety of things going on. Jew's harp optional.


----------



## Iam (Aug 6, 2008)

JTG said:


> OK, so the minority that want to go to the Downs can be taken to St Andrews.
> 
> Sorted



Yeah. Or... not.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 6, 2008)

Doctor Strange - meet ups like this used to happen quite a lot, we usually went up to Ashton court as it was quiet and secluded. I'll spell it out for ya as yer not really picking up on the hints. People wanted to have fun and have a spliff or two. Last year we went up the downs

We were a happy little bunch.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 6, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> So it's settled: Same place as last year then??




It looks like there's a splinter group forming.


----------



## Iam (Aug 6, 2008)

Heh.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 6, 2008)

Well I'm up for the same place as last time, actually I dont have to do what the poll say so, fuck it I'm going up there.

It'll be quiet and secluded with all you urbs at St Andrews


----------



## doctor_strange (Aug 6, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I'll spell it out for ya as yer not really picking up on the hints. People wanted to have fun and have a spliff or two. Last year we went up the downs
> 
> We were a happy little bunch.



I never pick up on hints because I am a bit thick.

Anyway, sounds like fun, but I'm not that fussed about spliffs, although I'm sure you could get away with it in St Andrews Park too. 

It'll probably be pissing down on the day anyway.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 6, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Well I'm up for the same place as last time, actually I dont have to do what the poll say so, fuck it I'm going up there.
> 
> It'll be quiet and secluded with all you urbs at St Andrews



You dont have to do anything you dont want to do, and the poll results may well change anyway, it may still end up at the downs-the poll is open for another 3 weeks.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 6, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> I never pick up on hints because I am a bit thick.
> 
> Anyway, sounds like fun, but I'm not that fussed about spliffs, although I'm sure you could get away with it in St Andrews Park too.
> (



Hey its not at the forefront of everyones minds so your not thick at all. It's especially not gonna register as you aint been to one before.
Truth be told I aint fussed about it at all, I quit all that lOOooooooong ago. 
However from experience a lot of peeps do and if they are somewhere they cant or dont feel they can then they wont enjoy it or stay very long.

So Im going up the Downs


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 6, 2008)

Just voted

(snigger)


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 6, 2008)

LilJen said:


> Just voted
> 
> (snigger)





Thanks JEN!!


----------



## Iam (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2008)

Is the poll for a fight or a drink or what?


----------



## Iam (Aug 6, 2008)

Bit of both, mate, bit of both.


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 6, 2008)

If it's the St Andrew possey against the Downs Massive then we'll need another poll to arrange the location of the rumble


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 6, 2008)

LilJen said:


> Just voted
> 
> (snigger)



PMSLOL


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 6, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> Perhaps if meet-ups happened more often people wouldn't feel there's so much invested in them. Then you can go along one time and miss the next if it's not your thing, and have a variety of things going on. Jew's harp optional.



That's exactly what I've been doing for the past 7years (the jews harp thing for only the past 4 or 5!) here on urban. Infact *smug mode* I arranged the first meet up in Bristol when there was only 3 of us from Bristol on the boards and then the second meet up involved a couple more peeps from Bristol and about 15 welsh urbanites who came and celebrated my birthday at Bristol zoo in the December! Great fun! 

Then the Bristol massive grew in numbers and had regular visitors from other towns/cities and counties and with such growth the group dynamics changed and splinter groups formed. 

Hence trying to organise anything can be and often is a nightmare.

You'll notice I never do polls, I just decide to go somewhere/do something stick it up and invite peeps to join me. If they come thats great, if they don't I throw a hissy fit, cry my eyes out, lick me wounds and get over it.

So yeah, doc, you're right. It's not that big a deal in the grand scheme of things is it? I'll even try and come to both venues if thats what happens lol


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 6, 2008)

**zipped**


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 6, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> **zipped**



Self censoring are we?


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 6, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Self censoring are we?



Self censorship seems to have been a popular option on this thread today...


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 6, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Self censorship seems to have been a popular option on this thread today...



oooh ello you!

Which one are you going to then?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 6, 2008)

deviousmonkey said:


> If it's the St Andrew possey against the Downs Massive then we'll need another poll to arrange the location of the rumble









or






Shall I start a poll ?


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

Sunspots said:


> Self censorship seems to have been a popular option on this thread today...




I have to keep re-editting mine cos my work PC has an enter button right where the delete is on every other pc in the world


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 7, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A bit of this perhaps?

*hopes*


----------



## Iam (Aug 7, 2008)

Puppies!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought puppies too.


Then I realised she meant dog fighting

Shame on you girly


----------



## Iam (Aug 7, 2008)

I just like the little fella on the left, with the white boots. Awwww. 

It's getting closer again, the good and righteous Downers catching up to the evil empire of the St. Andrews Parkers.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 7, 2008)

I wish I hadnt voted I didnt care, cos obv I do. 

see, this is what happens when you give people choice!!!


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 7, 2008)




----------



## Iam (Aug 7, 2008)

I want that one on the left.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

LilJen said:


>



Now I'm lost


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 7, 2008)

Iam said:


> I want that one on the left.



But the other one's gonna kick its arse in a minute


----------



## Iam (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol, don't care. Cute. Want.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 8, 2008)

wiskey said last night that she wishes she'd picked the downs. 

SO thats one more to the eventual winners.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 8, 2008)

wiskey said last night that she wishes she'd picked the downs. 

SO thats one more to the eventual winners.


----------



## Iam (Aug 8, 2008)

*listens*

Aaah, the sound of inevitability...


----------



## Maggot (Aug 8, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I thought puppies too.
> 
> 
> Then I realised she meant dog fighting
> ...


She means dogging, of course!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 8, 2008)

Maggot said:


> She means dogging, of course!






 Noooooo she seems sooo. .







Well I. . .



I'm flabbergasted


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 14, 2008)

Have my filthy ways killed the thread


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 14, 2008)

NOOO not at all. 

I've been contemplating what "scenic" route to take when we give you a lift home next time


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 19, 2008)

so is this still hapenning then as I've been invited to a leaving bash in the evenin?


----------



## Iam (Aug 19, 2008)

Dunno. Still seems to be one group at St. Andrews and one at the downs, and loggerheads otherwise.

Heh.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 19, 2008)

I have no idea. I have lost all interest to be honest and the choir that I am in is doing a gig that day-just found out and that seems by far the more attractive option.

I'm not even sure if the people who voted for St Andrews in the first place are even interested any more-aside from JTG possibly?


----------



## Iam (Aug 19, 2008)

Another set of plans crushed under a wall of apathy.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 19, 2008)

So it look like its only those that wanted to go up the downs are still up for it then.


----------



## Iam (Aug 19, 2008)

Does seem that way...


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 19, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> So it look like its only those that wanted to go up the downs are still up for it then.



My understanding was that was happening anyway regardless?- I can only speak for myself- its just that the only vocal people on the thread interested in The St Andrews option were me and JTG- Dr Strange and electro girl seem to have disappeared.


----------



## Iam (Aug 19, 2008)

Disappeared, you say?

*kicks arm under rug*


----------



## wiskey (Aug 19, 2008)

in my experience you just have to be a bit decisive, trying to give people too much input is a very noble thing but is made of fail! 

SO:

*Sat 6th September 2pm at the downs*. *

If you don't want to come . . . don't. 



*which bit will be communicated later.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 19, 2008)

Where are the downs?


----------



## doctor_strange (Aug 19, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> its just that the only vocal people on the thread interested in The St Andrews option were me and JTG- Dr Strange and electro girl seem to have disappeared.



To be honest, I've been put off by all the bickering about it. I'd like to meet up with people, but only if it's all easygoing.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 19, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> To be honest, I've been put off by all the bickering about it. I'd like to meet up with people, but only if it's all easygoing.



Yeah exactly!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 19, 2008)

LilJen said:


> Where are the downs?



Its ok you can have a lift


----------



## Iam (Aug 19, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> To be honest, I've been put off by all the bickering about it. I'd like to meet up with people, but only if it's all easygoing.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 19, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> To be honest, I've been put off by all the bickering about it. I'd like to meet up with people, but only if it's all easygoing.




That wasn't bickering.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 19, 2008)

doctor_strange said:


> To be honest, I've been put off by all the bickering about it. I'd like to meet up with people, but only if it's all easygoing.



you're kidding?

That wasnt bickering. I'm not sure quite why a decision took so long to be made but its been made now


----------



## Iam (Aug 19, 2008)

We were all waiting for you to tell us!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 19, 2008)

We are gonna have a heat wave that weekend!

doc-strange...come and meet up...it will be easy!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 19, 2008)

Iam said:


>



NO anger allowed only happiness!

Happy Happy Happy picnic
Happy picnic, Happy picnic

Happy ha[[y happy picnic
Happy picnic, happy picnic


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 19, 2008)

Do I hear....................singing in here?   

*glugs from hip flask*


----------



## JTG (Aug 19, 2008)

As I said, can't be arsed with the Downs.

Thanks for making all our votes count!


----------



## JTG (Aug 19, 2008)

edit: what's the point


----------



## Iam (Aug 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> NO anger allowed only happiness!
> 
> Happy Happy Happy picnic
> Happy picnic, Happy picnic
> ...



Not even faux, mock anger?


----------



## dervish (Aug 20, 2008)

I read the beginning of the thread and then managed to completely forget about it.

See you all at the downs!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2008)

Iam said:


> Not even faux, mock anger?



No not even faux...

Happy happy happy downs
happy downs, happy downs

Smiling faces not sad frowns
up the happy downs!



I have kites


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2008)

dervish said:


> I read the beginning of the thread and then managed to completely forget about it.
> 
> See you all at the downs!



Can you fly a kite? I mean a really simple kiddie type kite?


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 20, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Can you fly a kite? I mean a really simple kiddie type kite?



I don't do kiddie type ones, I have me one like these guys: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=vCPrS8REOgU

Three words for ya':...ow! ow! & ow!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 21, 2008)

Mybrother has a power kite and I nearly fekking took off just like in the film!

kiddie kites on the 6th for me...but you mebbe have to help me get it up.


----------



## Iam (Aug 22, 2008)

Definitely going to need a camera, than!


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 23, 2008)

and a spare pair of arms after


----------



## wiskey (Aug 24, 2008)

I've got a reasonable not kiddie kite - and derv was given a spectacular kite by his sister for his birthday . . it has cartoon characters on it, right up your street fizz I suspect


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 24, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> ..but you mebbe have to help me get it up.




*falls about laughing*


----------



## Iam (Aug 24, 2008)

wiskey said:


> I've got a reasonable not kiddie kite - and derv was given a spectacular kite by his sister for his birthday . . it has cartoon characters on it, right up your street fizz I suspect



Oh blimey, if we get derv, deviousmonkey and Recumbent Boy out kiting together, it's going to turn into a "who can do the most extreme kiting" type event, winner settled by fewest broken limbs...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2008)

Is St. Andrews park big enough ?


----------



## Iam (Aug 24, 2008)

Is Bristol big enough??


----------



## deviousmonkey (Aug 24, 2008)

Is the World big enough?




soz....got a bit carried away


----------



## dervish (Aug 24, 2008)

I got a wicked kite. Not sure it's going to cause any broken limbs though,

And a frisbee, or two...


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 26, 2008)

Iam said:


> Oh blimey, if we get derv, deviousmonkey and Recumbent Boy out kiting together, it's going to turn into a "who can do the most extreme kiting" type event, winner settled by fewest broken limbs...



The competitve part of me just says fuck em all off and bring the hang glider


----------



## Iam (Aug 26, 2008)

Why do you think I didn't include you in that list???


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 26, 2008)

Cos if your gonna be a bear. . . 


BE A *GRIZZZLLLLLEEEEEEYYYYYY*


----------



## wiskey (Aug 26, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> The competitve part of me just says fuck em all off and bring the hang glider



And people wondered why st andrews park wasn't suitable for you lot


----------



## dervish (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll have one of these then thanks.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 26, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *falls about laughing*



Dutty dutty mind ya have!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 26, 2008)

wiskey said:


> I've got a reasonable not kiddie kite - and derv was given a spectacular kite by his sister for his birthday . . it has cartoon characters on it, right up your street fizz I suspect



I'm sure it will be, i'm sure i'll be right up someone else's street if I take off!



We have a digi vid cam mhwuahahahahaha!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 26, 2008)

dervish said:


> I'll have one of these then thanks.



I'm a bit concerned you can carry a parachute OR cargo - so thats a life saving safety device OR your tesco's shopping! 

Hardly practical


----------



## psycherelic (Aug 26, 2008)

wiskey said:


> I'm a bit concerned you can carry a parachute OR cargo - so thats a life saving safety device OR your tesco's shopping!
> 
> Hardly practical



Trust you to consider how practical a human jet plane is, it's not suposed to be practical it's suposed to be a human jet plane!   


Sorry totally off topic, hope your meet goes well peeps, better than the df one anyway


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

dervish said:


> I'll have one of these then thanks.



order up two mate

and some asbestos underpants


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

psycherelic said:


> Trust you to consider how practical a human jet plane is, it's not suposed to be practical it's suposed to be a human jet plane!



oops


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

wiskey said:


> I'm a bit concerned you can carry a parachute OR cargo - so thats a life saving safety device OR your tesco's shopping!





Or a rucksack full of waterbombs.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

surely accidentally dropping a tin of beans on someone will do far more damage than a water bomb???


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

It would and why not go the whole hog and lob bricks at people 

I just think Water bombs might be a bit more freindly and besides if you pricked then with pins before you threw them people would think it was raining. 

It probably will be raining anyway


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

noo noo noo I've got it  empty bags of tesco's value mince


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah but face it, 

this: 





aint never gonna fly!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> noo noo noo I've got it  empty bags of tesco's value mince



and I thought beans woz cruel!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2008)

So is this happening then...on the 6th?

Next week!!!


----------



## wiskey (Aug 28, 2008)

I thought so  kites, jet packs and all. 

so, without wanting to start a riot again where are we going to do it? 

If we're going with the downs thats cool but I don't know them well enough to name somewhere.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2008)

Have checked the poll again just incase.

Deffo looks like there may be two picnics going on that day...shame.

Still, without wanting to cause offence to the op coz she is mint innit, I may start another thread for the Downs so as not to confuse matters any further...

xXx


----------

